# Computer DVI to TV HDMI , black border around picture



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I recently bought a Westinghouse 3225 32inch 1080p TV to use as a computer monitor. The video card in the computer is a ATI Radeon 3600 series with dual DVI outputs. The video resolution is set to 1920 x 1080. I bought a cable from Monoprice that has a DVI connector on one end and an HDMI connector on the other end. The image looks pretty-good but the picture does not fill the screen. There is a black border about ¾ inch around the edge. The picture appears to be down sized by removing rows of pixels to reduce the size. The TV indicates that it is set to 1920x1080 resolution when that HDMI input is selected. It shows a full picture just fine when tuned to any TV channel.

Does anyone know what might be causing this ?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It sounds like an under scan issue. Do you have the Catalyst software?


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I was hoping it wouldn't be a problem with the Catalyst software, It requires the .NET framework and my computer doesn't like it for some reason.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Catalyst Control Center is the only way to adjust underscan on a ATI Radeon as far as I know. What are your issues with NET Frame?


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

OK , IT's FIXED ! !

I had been trying to install the Drivers and Catalyst from the install CD that came with my ATI graphics card. This time I had it to install from the ATI website, a 55mb download.

Now it's working with great, clear, big high resolution images and the text is crisp and clear. Thanks for leading me in the right direction.

Plus , I have to recommend this $250 (Newegg) 32 inch TV for use as a computer monitor.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Glad to hear it's fixed. Enjoy your new monitor!


----------

